# Platinon ?



## Digitaria (May 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Years ago, I purchased a silver coloured comb from an antique shop for a few quid. It was stamped with the word - Platinon and a patent number: 250885. A google search recently revealed it was a United States Patent 250,885 Issue Date: December 13, 1881 Current U.S. Class: 105/222 ; 105/226; 384/597 Current International Class: B61F 5/00 (20060101) although I could not find the actual patent.

Platinon is apparently one of the six metals in the platinum group, being lighter and 30 percent cheaper than platinum. During the late Edwardian period early 1920's until the end of the second world war jewellery manufacturers turned to platinon as platinum was restricted. Originally people could not tell the difference, but when jewellers, started stamping platinon they realised the metal never attained full acceptance and for this reason jewellery items have become extremely rare. I have posted a pic of a similar comb, mine is in the drawer.

So below I will post some info on platinon but I also found a snippet which says platinon can also be an alloy of nickel, a reputable platinum imitation by John Wall of Birmingham and Hatton Garden, U.K. He was an exhibitor at British trade fairs 1922 to 1929. So I am wondering, whether the item I have is valuable or just a nickel plate and whether anyone has come across this platinon material before and can shed any light on this? Also would this type of material be worth collecting, what with jewellery grade being around $14,555 kg?

The info on platinon is quite lengthy so here is the link: http://www.atomic-elements.info/platinum_platinon_data.htm

Lisa
corrected spelling


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2014)

Here's 250885. You must have the wrong patent number unless it is a foreign Patent.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/US250885.pdf

I may be wrong but I have a feeling that this is more likely the truth of what it is.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/I_have_a_mirror_of_a_silver-type_metal_which_is_marked_Platinon.Seems_to_be_used_in_costume_jewelry_during_the_early_part_of_the_20th_C_but_can_anyone_provide_more_info_on_its_composition
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_platinon_part_of_the_platinum_family

If it were Pt, I doubt if this would sell for $50.
http://www.canon-eos-40d.com/itm_291076187223.html


----------



## Digitaria (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for that 'Goldsilverpro' - So strange, correct number but the patent listed is for a car truck. lol 
The patent is clearly listed and another source said it was a U.S patent. My thinking was, that if did not originate in the U.K then perhaps it would be of value?


----------



## Digitaria (May 3, 2014)

ok. - I found it, it a UKpatent for a German company from the 1920's but it does not go into the materials, so I suppose I will have to test it.. I did see whilst I was looking that that iodine is a good test, so will try and get some.

http://worldwide.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/biblio?CC=GB&NR=250885
http://patent.ipexl.com/GB/250885-a.html


----------



## Lou (May 3, 2014)

You can send it in to me for an XRF. PM for details. Test is nondestructive.


----------



## Digitaria (May 5, 2014)

Thank you Lou, that is very kind of offer. The combs do sell for a fare bit, so if I can test without destroying it, I can at least arrange to resell it, un-damaged. 

Lisa


----------



## nickvc (May 5, 2014)

Lisa it's a nickel based alloy containing no precious metals.


----------



## butcher (May 5, 2014)

Most likely some form of stainless steel, or other alloy to give some the property's of platinum, like corrosion resistance, I think the value would be in its history, and as an antique.

I never heard of platinon being mentioned as being in the platinum group of metals, platinon is also not in the periodical table of elements like the other platinum group metals, I have heard of several stainless steel alloys being made to resemble platinum, many of these can use plat___ in their names.

Similar to German silver, or nickel silver, which has no, silver in the alloy, but can resemble silver in looks and name, (poor mans silver).


----------



## Digitaria (May 5, 2014)

Hi Butcher, the info referring to platinon was from here: http://www.atomic-elements.info/platinum_platinon_data.htm
I guess its value is in its history, thank you.


----------



## jimdoc (May 5, 2014)

Digitaria said:


> Hi Butcher, the info referring to platinon was from here: http://www.atomic-elements.info/platinum_platinon_data.htm
> I guess its value is in its history, thank you.




From that page, it looks like platinon may be how platinum is spelled or translated in a different language?

GROUP 12 | NICKEL - NIQEL | PALLADIUM - PALADION | GADOLINIUM - GADOLION | PLATINUM - PLATINON

Maybe the item should be tested, it may be from that country that calls platinum "platinon".

Regular testing kit acids should tell you if it isn't platinum. Just try a drop in a discreet spot so it doesn't ruin the piece if it is base metals.

Jim


----------



## butcher (May 6, 2014)

That information is platinum Pt in the periodic chart atomic number 78 (in the link posted).

I really do not know if some other language uses the word platinon for platinum or not (maybe they do?), but just because something is in a book or can be found on the internet does not make it true.

Apparently there are several non platinum alloys stamped with names that sound very similar to platinum, using plat_ _ _ in their names that have nothing to do with this noble metal except like stainless steel is resistant to corrosion.

You could rub a file across an edge of the metal,where the file marks would not harm the comb, and test the filings in a small amount of acids and test for metals like Pt, Fe, Ni...


----------

